# Is it needed?



## Vegas_RS (Apr 2, 2011)

So gotta question on the exhaust system.. on the 1.4l and cat back is it 2" or 2.5"? is the resonator necessary? i just want it to flow better and dont care about seeing the muffler nor the tip.

also brand choice, if I stick with stock style (same side in/out) magnaflow, dynomax, and flowmaster make one. Dynomax is the only turbo style.

live in NV and believe they only do the computer for '96+ ODBII so i shouldnt have any issues with smog

thanks


----------

